# Smoked Mushrooms, and BB's



## walking dude (Jun 16, 2008)

okay........i did this a week ago yesterday (sunday), but just getting around to posting it.......i put it here instead of Pork or General, cause it was the Shrooms i really wanted to try out........

Here is the mushrooms, crimini's, de-stemed ( i also smoked the stems for the creme of mushroom soup we did the next day).........

the stuffing is creme cheese with fresh chives outta my herb garden, shrimp and japs............








ingrediants chopped and ready to mix in with the creme cheese







i just this mixture first to stuff the abts......once again, pre-cooked the bacon abit, so i know they will totally crisp up in the smoker

i also pre-smoked the mushrooms face down, as someone else mentioned here to do, so the water does'nt collect in the cap, and it gets abit more smoke thru out the shroom, you can also see i have the stems in there too, to get some smoke







caps smoked, ready for stuffing........







stuffing the mushrooms







abts done







i sprinkle mozz cheese on at the last minute........when i did a search on smoking these here, i noticed some folks was having problems with the cheese running off, so i waited till the end........







okay..........i was given some EXTRA-meaty babybacks........i have never done em before, as i perfer spares.........but since i was given em, smoke ON!

ribs rubbed with Jeffs rub







these were pre-injected.........i should of soaked em to remove the solution......as they were abit salty.........live and learn.........i don't have a pic of the rack done, but here is the smoke ring







all in all, a nice experience with both the shrooms and the bb's.........i WILL be doing the mushrooms again, for sure at the Get-Together.........the ribs WERE meaty, but like i said, abit too salty........and abit expensive for me, its why i do spares, but i may give em a shot again, sometime in the future....

also.......momma once again did most of the werk..........i just smoked em...........


----------



## dingle (Jun 16, 2008)

Best meat is free meat Dude!!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 16, 2008)

darn str8 Dingle.....hehe


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 16, 2008)

That is what its all about right there.  Great looking meal.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Mmmmm. deud, ya did it again!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 17, 2008)

WTG Dude. Awesome.


----------



## daboys (Jun 17, 2008)

Never had stuffed mushrooms before. Those look awesome. Looking forword to trying some at the Get Together. If there's any left!


----------



## vince (Jun 17, 2008)

looks really good,


----------



## walking dude (Jun 17, 2008)

they will be there dude


----------



## erain (Jun 17, 2008)

great smoke wd, smoked some shrooms past weekend as well but didnt do the upside down smoke on them. can see where that'd make a difference. next time. great post!!!


----------



## ddave (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks good, WD.  My wife has a recipe for stuffed mushrooms.  Will have to do them with smoke next time.  Also think the filling would go great in an ABT.

Thanks for the Qview.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## mossymo (Jun 18, 2008)

WD
You done good once again, but this time you out duded yourself !!!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 18, 2008)

thankx mossy.....i DO try..............


----------



## ron50 (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice job WD!


----------



## seboke (Jun 18, 2008)

Great smoke Dude!  Love the shrooms!!!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 18, 2008)

2 of my favorite things in life.  Looks like ya did em as good as anyone could. Nice job WD, gonna hafta try your shroom method soon.!


----------



## violator (Mar 21, 2010)

Man, I was looking for a recipe for these and THERE IT IS. Those will be on the menu next weekend. Both of my Sons LOVE mushrooms, and I was wondering how good they'd be smoked.

Thanx pal.


----------



## nickelmore (Mar 21, 2010)

Every time I see a post from you it is a must read.....

Looks great, I never thought about soaking injected meat to remove the solution. nice little side bar there.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 21, 2010)

I've chopped up the stems for filling before but never once thought about smoking them before chopping!
Old post or not I just learned something new to try, and I LOVE mushrooms!


----------

